# Buying help: pull up bar



## Jakeman (Apr 29, 2004)

I want to buy a pull up bar for my room.  I want something I can do pull ups on and hang from using hook boots.  I don't need a full machine, just a basic metal bar with legs and feet.

I have looked everywhere and can't find anything like this.


```
___________________________________
   |                        |   
   |                        |   
   |                        |   
   |                        |   
   |                        |   
   |                        |   
   |                        |   
   |                        |   
   |                        |   
   |                        |   
   |                        |   
   |                        |   
   |                        |   
   |                        |   
------                    ------
```


----------



## blackcr125 (Apr 29, 2004)

You could easily make one if you know anyone that can weld.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 29, 2004)

I have one of these.

http://www.newyorkbarbells.tv/02001.html


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 29, 2004)

If you need something cheaper, then I spent $12 on one that screws into my door frame, which I purchased from Modell's.  It works well, although you can't get as wide of a grip as with the one Mudge suggested.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 29, 2004)

Door frame is way too narrow for me. At least it screws in though, the others that rely on friction are worthless to me.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Door frame is way too narrow for me. At least it screws in though, the others that rely on friction are worthless to me.



Actually, it's a little too narrow for me too.  Eventually I will splurge and go for the bar the you put up the link for.  I'm 6 feet tall and have relatively broad shoulders.  For the time being, I still get adequate lat involvement, but not to the extent that I would like.  I just thought he might want to know about a cheaper alternative that is more readily available from somewhere local.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

Thats only 40$.    And free shipping..


----------



## Jakeman (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for the replies.

I am looking for something that is stand-alone... no wall/door mounting.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 29, 2004)

Jake if you go to the site they have stand alones as well.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

I thought you were talkin to me for a second 

Here : http://www.newyorkbarbells.tv/8130.html


----------



## Jakeman (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I thought you were talkin to me for a second
> 
> Here : http://www.newyorkbarbells.tv/8130.html



perfect. thx


----------

